# What are good areas??



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am new to the bowfishing, what are good spots to fing the rough fish by shore?


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

If you are looking to shoot them out of the lake from shore look for bays or little streams that leave the lake. Ive had some pretty good luck on those. And also sandbars, my best spot is on a lake where it is really rocky along shore and theres maybe 10 inches of water that goes about 50 yards into the lake. Bridges over rivers are a really good spot too I like to just sit up there and wait for them to swim by.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Look for areas that your local rivers spill over there banks after it rains. They only need 6" of water to get up in there and feed. They will too. We figured out quick that those rains bring up the level and let fish into new shallow areas to feed.

Wading the shallows is as good as it gets for us. Like the boat, like spotlights at night, but wading is the best.

Be careful, don't wade alone. Bowfishing partners are easy to find. Just take somebody with you and let them shoot a fish, they'll be hooked too.

:withstupid:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

High banks around shallow bays and bridges are some of the best places to shoot from. You get a great vantage point. When the carp spawn, get out and wade wherever they are, more than likely they'll be in shallow bays where there's little wind. You'll know they're spawning there when they're pushing eachother around and thrashing about in the water. They're the dumbest creatures in the world when they're spawing, so walking in the middle of a big group and picking out the biggest usually isn't even tough.


----------

